# Yamaha HST and Enginer Oil



## Fontaine (Dec 10, 2018)

Hello guys,

I bought a new Yamaha 624 last year, absolutely love the machine. This year I would like to change the oil and top up the oil as it’s just on the low line. While reading the owners manual it states for engine oil to use 5w-30, but doesn’t state if it’s conventional or synthetic, I’m assuming it’s conventional?

For the HST top up, in the manual it says 10w-30 Diesel engine oil, but again it doesn’t state if it’s conventional or synthetic and the only diesel 10w30 oil I can find is semi-synthetic. Anyone able to me out on this one? Should I got with the semi synethic?


----------



## idahoblower (Jan 13, 2017)

Fontaine said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> I bought a new Yamaha 624 last year, absolutely love the machine. This year I would like to change the oil and top up the oil as it’s just on the low line. While reading the owners manual it states for engine oil to use 5w-30, but doesn’t state if it’s conventional or synthetic, I’m assuming it’s conventional?
> 
> For the HST top up, in the manual it says 10w-30 Diesel engine oil, but again it doesn’t state if it’s conventional or synthetic and the only diesel 10w30 oil I can find is semi-synthetic. Anyone able to me out on this one? Should I got with the semi synethic?


I run Amsoil synthetic in everything I own
My 624W runs like a dream with this oil


----------



## GregNL (Jan 9, 2017)

You can use either oil type, I prefer synthetic as well as it's formulated to run longer, has lower friction properties and it's the same 5w-30 I put in my vehicles so I always have it on had. Is it actually better in a snowblower, I'd like to think so. Anything to keep a 25yr old machine running longer I'll try, sometimes it's just peace of mind. You're changing it once a season or every 20hrs anyway. The other option is to just use YamaLube products for everything.


----------

